# Wanna buy a bike today!!!



## TheFizzer (Dec 22, 2012)

*JC Higgins*

So here's what I am looking for. A 26" boys bike with original paint, can be crusty or nice.  Something with a tank, maybe a monark super deluxe, X-53, JC Higgins, Schwinn.  Can be complete or just the frame & tank.  I can paypal today.  Decided to look for a JC Higgins now.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll let this one go-1956 Columbia Five Star Superb Super Equipped. The only thing I question about being original are the pedals which are the Persons Supremes but may be newer. Even the tires are original--I did put 'new' air in them though! PM or email me if interested for more details. V/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Dec 22, 2012)

Have a few middleweights Im selling.
All but the schwiin needs tires and not sure about the rim conditions. Been a while since Ive look at these.
Pending sales on the gold mens Huffy  Eldorado.
Just recently decided to let these other two go....
mid 60s Western Flyer Sabre Flyer. The W/F has had the front fork replaced (needs major cleanjng) and the tank completely repainted...needs decals and battery trays and rear rack partially painted with same color on the tank. Seat post needs work.
And a 61 Schwinn Jaguar...no tank came on this bike.

Gold Eldorado $225




Sabre Flyer $250 obo




Jaguar  $250 obo (better pics in my gallery)



Plus shipping from 23518
Contact me at douglas.jd56@gmail.com
Because my PM mailbox fills up so quickly.
JD

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheFizzer (Dec 22, 2012)

jd56 said:


> Have a few middleweights Im selling.
> All but the schwiin needs tires and not sure about the rim conditions. Been a while since Ive look at these.
> Pending sales on the gold mens Huffy  Eldorado.
> Just recently decided to let these other two go....
> ...



Not really looking for a middleweight, thanks though


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 24, 2012)

This ones available for $450 plus shipping.


----------



## TheFizzer (Dec 24, 2012)

sm2501 said:


> This ones available for $450 plus shipping.




Thanks, cool bike but could not pay that much for it


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 24, 2012)

It might be better if you gave us some kind of idea of what you are looking to spend. V/r Shawn


----------



## TheFizzer (Dec 24, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> It might be better if you gave us some kind of idea of what you are looking to spend. V/r Shawn




All depends on what it is and condition, up to $600


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 24, 2012)

*1946 schwinn b6 with og key lock*

its complete...will need repaint otherwise solid... 1500.00
also 1950s balloon schwinn restored straightbar... 3500.00


----------



## ace (Dec 24, 2012)

*Moto ballooner?*

I've got a 35 Colson moto ballooner for 600. Its been house painted and has a tool box tank. Pm if interested.


----------



## TheFizzer (Dec 26, 2012)

I've decided that I wanna go with a JC Higgins like this since I can't find what I originally wanted for the right price.  I have some cool ideas for this bike.  Anyone have one for sale?


----------



## jd56 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Middleweight?*

The Higgins "Flightliner" is a nice "tanklight" bike but, it is a middleweight.
I'll keep my eyes peeled for one.
Where are you located?

The version you have posted a picture of is a painted not chromed version so the price range should be no more than $250 + shipping. If you're looking for the more appealing chromed version and if in great shape, expect a $300 price tag.
As many have mentioned lately, these middleweight retail prices are on the rise.

here are a few listings on CL...good luck on the search

http://worcester.craigslist.org/bik/3480139891.html

http://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/bik/3437005382.html

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/bik/3497848391.html

http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/bik/3483439297.html

http://boise.craigslist.org/bik/3483341253.html

http://quadcities.craigslist.org/bik/3454295932.html


----------



## TheFizzer (Dec 26, 2012)

jd56 said:


> The Higgins "Flightliner" is a nice "tanklight" bike but, it is a middleweight.
> I'll keep my eyes peeled for one.
> Where are you located?
> 
> ...



 Thanks for the advice.  Yeah I want the painted version.  Too bad none of those are close to me, I am in Cincinnati Ohio


----------

